# What's the deal with this picture?



## DirtyDog (29 Apr 2007)

I came across this picture in the Gallery and it had me curious:







Are all thse weapons currently in service in the CF?  How widespread is their use?

What is the SFW, the C8 FTHB?

7.62 chain gun?

LSW = AR-10?

C8CQB with issue Eotech?

Sorry, I'm guessing this is like someone's "wish list" or something, but it would be nice if some of these weapons were widely available.

During my SQ, I enquired to one of my instructors (he seemed to be on the ball) about what types of small arms were issued in Afghanistan and if there were better versions of the C8 other then the old A1 which was all we'd been exposed to during training.  He said the standard C8 was about it as far as carbines went which came as a bit of suprise to me given what I've come across on this board.  He also then went into the grave ballistic deficientcies of carbines which also sorta caught me off guard.


----------



## McG (29 Apr 2007)

Those are Colt Canada products.

Aside from what you've seen in Canada, in Afghanistan there is also the C8 heavy barrel (C8HB) in use by the CF.


----------



## KevinB (29 Apr 2007)

Its Diemaco/Colt Canada production.  Not necessarily CF issued weapon systems.

 The C8SFW has been adopted by the CF w/o the KAC M4RAS as the C8FTHB.

The LSW is a LMG C7HB - its still 5.56mm

Armalite makes the AR10T not Diemaco.

  The rest have been discussed to death on other threads...

ack MCG beat me to the post


----------



## DirtyDog (29 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.

I realise some of this stuff has been done to death on here, but I'm (rather) new and some of it isn't doesn't readily come up in a search that leads to clear answers.  There's a lot to wade through.

I'm just curious (and for professional knowledge) as to what exactly is in our amouries and who has access to it.


----------



## McG (29 Apr 2007)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/2_5.asp?cat=2


----------



## DirtyDog (29 Apr 2007)

MCG said:
			
		

> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/2_5.asp?cat=2




Ask a stupid question......


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> 7.62 chain gun?



This used to be mounted on the Kiowa and Twin Huey's in the past.  It is a small enough Chain Gun to be mounted on any LH or UH and not rattle it to pieces.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (29 Apr 2007)

Challenger 2 and Warrior both use a 7.62mm chain gun as their COAX.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Apr 2007)

Doesn't having M-203s mounted onto rifles defeat the purpose of having the Stand Alone version of the 203  ???
It seems kind of .. strange to have something seperated when you can have it mounted onto something designed to have 203s mounted onto it. 
 Whats the good of having a SA version?


----------



## Trooper Hale (30 Apr 2007)

LCF baby, LCF. 8)
We still use the wombat gun, i've never seen one but apparently they're a great weapon. The stand alone has a role in vehicles and the like. I'm just not sure what it is. All i know is that we have them in ASLAVs


----------



## 28402 engineers (30 Apr 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> Doesn't having M-203s mounted onto rifles defeat the purpose of having the Stand Alone version of the 203  ???
> It seems kind of .. strange to have something seperated when you can have it mounted onto something designed to have 203s mounted onto it.
> Whats the good of having a SA version?



that issue was beaten to death not that long ago, IIRC. Try a quick search, you'll probably find it.


----------



## MG34 (1 May 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This used to be mounted on the Kiowa and Twin Huey's in the past.  It is a small enough Chain Gun to be mounted on any LH or UH and not rattle it to pieces.



Different beast entirely, the Kiowas and Twin Hueys mounted a GAU-2B/A 7.62mm  electric powered Rotary barreled "Gattling gun"mounted in a MINI-TAT turret with a provision for 2.75 inch rockets.
A rotary barreled weapon is not a chain gun, as chain guns  are single barreled with a chain driven mechanisim, while rotary barreled weapons have 3 to 6 barrels on an electric driven motor.


----------



## Benny (3 May 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> LCF baby, LCF. 8)
> We still use the wombat gun


Not for long...and I'm sad to see it go too.


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Jun 2007)

Well, I had a chance to visist the Colt Canada factory yesterday, which was a educational and fun trip.  I could have spent days in the gun lab.  Lot s of cool toys.


----------



## geo (9 Jun 2007)

Wombat going bye, bye... the same as we said fairwell to the 106mm .....

end of an era.... the gunners loved em but, for the most part, their day is done.


----------

